# Good news for Brock



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Lesnar Could Be Back In Six Months, Coach Says
Posted by Ray Hui 11/20/09â€"11:39 AM

Featured Story: 
No
The outlook is bright for the health and fight career of Brock Lesnar, according to his Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu coach, Rodrigo "Comprido" Medeiros.

So bright that the seven-time world Jiu-Jitsu champ, whom Lesnar brought into his camp following his UFC debut loss to Frank Mir, is saying that the UFC heavyweight champion could be back in the Octagon by summer time.

"[Lesnar] is getting better and that is the most important thing ... He will be fine and be fighting again within six months," Medeiros said in a report on TMZ.

Lesnar was released from the hospital on Tuesday and is currently recovering from surgery at home until he is further examined next week at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester.

UFC president Dana White had said Lesnar's career was in jeopardy due to a bacterial infection in his intestine.

Medeiros sounded more hopeful for Lesnar, telling TMZ, "I can just say that the heavyweights can stop laughing and get ready to start crying because the champion will be back soon." 
Posted By: 
Ray Hui


----------

